# ¡Al trote! (Expresión militar)



## Sombrero Vueltiao

Hola:

No sé bien cómo se traduce la expresión militar ¡Al trote! al italiano. Creo que una solución podría ser "Muoversi" pero no me convence. Por lo que  veo no hay glosarios de habla y jerga militar. Estuve buscando en el  glosario militar de proz.com pero no aparece esa entrada.

A continuación les doy el contexto: 

*x---x*

*Soldado 2:* ¿Es que no escucharon a mi sargento o qué?
*El Sargento:* ¿Están güevoniando o qué?*
Soldado 2:* ¡¡_Al trote_!! 
*Soldado 1:* Como ordene mi  cabo. Vamos Rojas, Vamos...


Mi traducción:
*x---x*

*Soldato 2:* Non avete sentito il sergente?
*Il Sergente:* Mi state prendendo per il culo?
*Soldato 2:* Muoversi!!
*Soldato 1:*  Ai vostri ordini caporale. Andiamo Rojas, andiamo…

Les agradezco muchísimo la ayuda. A ver si entre ustedes hay algún  militar italiano o alguien que ha hecho la milicia.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sombrero Vueltiao said:


> *Il Sergente:* Avanti march (o marsch?)!!!
> 
> *Toño:* Compagno... (? camerata? compagno secondo me non lo usano i soldati per rivolgersi tra di loro)
> 
> *Soldato 1:* Ho sentito delle grida lanza (lanza*r*?), ho sentito delle grida (ripete due volte gritos)!
> 
> *Soldato 2:* Muoversi ("Di corsa" o ancora "Marsh/Marsch")!!
> 
> *Soldato 1:*  Agli ordini, caporale. Andiamo Rojas, andiamo…


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

Grazie del suggerimento, "di corsa" mi sembra che possa rendere meglio l'idea del "trote". Ho trovato sia "marsch" che "marsc" nei dizionari. Per quanto riguarda "Lanza" è un termine militare colombiano che significa "compañero", nulla a che vedere con il verbo "lanzar". Tu dici che i militari italiani si chiamano tra loro con il termine "camerata"?

¿Y qué tal "scattare"? Se me ocurrió en este preciso instante. Soldato 2: Scattare!! Soldato 1: Agli ordini, caporale. Andiamo Rojas, andiamo...


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, perché no? ANche se non è "militare" doc il senso è quello di "darsi una mossa".



Sombrero Vueltiao said:


> Tu dici che i militari italiani si chiamano tra loro con il termine "camerata"?


Molto probabilmente no, ma *sicuramente *non si chiamano "compagno"  ...


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

Preferirei un termine il più possibile vicino al linguaggio militare, forse "di corsa" va meglio. E per quanto riguarda "compañero" dici che i militari italiani si chiamano tra loro con il termine "camerata"?


----------



## ursu-lab

Ti ho risposto nel post precedente: l'ho aggiunto dopo... 
Io lo toglierei.


----------



## infinite sadness

Potrebbe essere anche "trottare!"


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

Dici? Mi suona molto calco linguistico! @ Ursu lab: grazie ancora del consiglio!


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Potrebbe essere anche "trottare!"



È un po' (troppo) spiritoso in questo contesto così truce, no?


----------



## 0scar

En castellano se dice que un corredor de  larga distancia _corre al trote_ o_ trota_ la mayor parte del tiempo.
Un corredor de 100 metros nunca _corre al trote_.
Se que_ trottare_ signfica caminar a paso vivo, pero no trotar.

¿Cómo se dice en italiano _correr al trote_, en contexto militar o no?


----------



## Tomby

0scar said:


> En castellano se dice que un corredor de larga distancia _corre al trote_ o_ trota_ la mayor parte del tiempo.


En España me temo que no.
El trote va ligado siempre a un caballo. Si no es un caballo entonces es un árbitro de fútbol que corre poco y mal. Normalmente se dice que corre al trote cochinero. Otro link.


----------



## 0scar

Como alguien se pudo ver afectado por el ruido en la comunicación reitero la pregunta: ¿Cómo se dice en italiano cuando una persona _corre al trote o trota _como sucede en cualquier parque de Bs. As. o Madrid un domingo a la mañana ?


----------



## Neuromante

¿Que está sudando en plan masoquista?


En serio, no había entrado en el hilo porque esta mañana me caía de sueño y me pareció demasiado denso. Pero ahora, y leyendo el texto original me da la sensación de que el problema viene por ese "Expresión militar" del título.

Yo creo que la traducción es algo tipo "Via, via!" No se trata de un término militar sino de una exclamación que se da cuando has ordenado algo, que implica ir a otro lugar, y la persona que tiene que hacerlo está remolona. Como cuando le ordenas a un niño que se vaya castigado a dormir y éste empieza a arrastrar los pies sin moverse del sitio. Seguramente habrá alguna palabra más correcta, y seguramente dependerá de la región, pero el sentido es ese. Una forma seca y algo soberbia de decir "¡Vamos! ¡Muévanse!"


----------



## 0scar

¿No hiciste la "mili"?; son militares, no hablan en sentido figurado.
Si gritan ¡Al trote maaaarch! es porque hay que alejarse al trote, no caminando.
Si dicen ¡Carrera maaaarch! significa que tenés que correr.


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

Sólo hasta ahora leí sus mensajes. Gracias por sus aportes. De todas formas, les recuerdo que la expresión "Al trote" en ese contexto militar es una forma seca para decir "¡Muévanse! Creo que hasta ahora la propuesta "Di corsa" es la solución más acertada, pero si alguien conoce la jerga militar italiana no es sino que diga y con mucho gusto lo leeré. Estaré pendiente.


----------



## infinite sadness

Per quello che ricordo del servizio militare, c'era solo la marcia e la corsa, non mi pare che esistesse qualcosa di intermedio. Quindi, se non è "di corsa!" potrebbe essere "in marcia!"


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

Ok. Grazie Infinite


----------



## 0scar

Se acabó el hilo y me quedé con las ganas de saber como diferencian entre _trotar_ y _correr._
Entre los caballos es _trottare_ y _galoppare_ pero entre los hombres ha de ser algo como _jog/jogging_ e _correre._


----------

